# St Josephs Missionary College - London - Jan 2013



## nelly (Jan 24, 2013)

St. Joseph's Missionary College

Splored with SK, Trog and Peaches

The St Joseph's Foreign Missionary Society (Mill Hill Missionaries) was founded at Mill Hill in 1866 by Father Herbert Vaughan (1832-1903). It was the first catholic missionary society to be founded in England. 

Ordained at the age of 22, Vaughan determined to devote himself to missionary work. Not strong enough himself for the vigours of overseas work, he aimed to achieve this via the establishment of a missionary training college; he was encouraged in his plans by his friend Father (later Cardinal) Manning (1808-1892) and by Cardinal Wiseman (1802-1865). 







In 1863 Vaughan embarked on a tour of Central and South America and of California to raise funds for the new College. A year after his return to England in 1865, he was able to rent a house in Mill Hill about ten miles north of London. Under conditions of some poverty, the house operated as the new missionary training school, that of St Joseph's Society for Foreign Missions. Following further fund raising initiated by Archbishop Manning in 1868, the building of a new college on a freehold site nearby was completed in 1871; at the time it served a community of 34 students. 






Later that year, the first missionary endeavour of St Joseph's was realised. Rome assigned the evangelization of the recently freed black population of the southern states of the USA. To this end, Vaughan himself travelled to America with his first four missionary priests. This led to the successful establishment of a mission in Baltimore, out of which developed, by 1892, a separate society, that of the Josephite Fathers. In 1872 Vaughan became Bishop of Salford and left Mill Hill though he remained Superior General of the Missionary Society, a cause that was always to be close to his heart.

























































































































No Winter splore would be complete without a snowball fight




​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 24, 2013)

You must have been there very close to our visit, shame we didnt meet you for that snowball fight 
Great report, great photos.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 24, 2013)

lulllllley that nels


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very Nice Nelly


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 24, 2013)

Gotta get jiggy with that mate...... Fantastic ​


----------



## MrDan (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice action shot with the snowball 
Looks such an amazing place!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 25, 2013)

*Smashin!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great photos and report of a really interesting building,stained glass is superb.Thanks for sharing Nelly.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2013)

Cracking shots as usual dude. 
Chapel = Amazing
Corridors = Amazing

Nice write up too, cheers for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm surprised at how "derelict" it is inside, I always thought this place was pristine. Last time we tried for it they were filming something like Doctor Who there.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 25, 2013)

yah done it again Nelly lad top reportage and stellar imagery


----------



## nelly (Jan 25, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I'm surprised at how "derelict" it is inside, I always thought this place was pristine. Last time we tried for it they were filming something like Doctor Who there.



The once used it to film something called "Psychoville"?? And more recently to file "Call the midwide" with Miranda


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like I missed a few bits, gutted as I thought we had done it all.. Great pictures and report mate,Thanks


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 26, 2013)

Some Fantastic corridors in that place. Added to the list.


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2013)

tank2020 said:


> Some Fantastic corridors in that place. Added to the list.



Move it up near the top mate, I think work will be starting there soon


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 26, 2013)

Super report Nelly the pics are spot on as always, really nice looking place .


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Jan 26, 2013)

Some absolutely awesome shots there mate, love the stained glass!


----------

